# Incision and drainage vag cuff



## MarineMom1 (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi,
Does anyone know the correct code for incision and drainage vaginal cuff?  This procedure was done in the ER.  This patient had surgery Total lap hyst on 11-10-10.  Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jan 20, 2011)

*Please post procedure note*

If you want an accurate response, you need to post the procedure note. 

That said, did you look at CPT 20005?  

Again ... I am* NOT *at all sure that is accurate without seeing the note.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

